# AGLOMERACION EN LAS CIUDADES MAS IMPORTANTES DEL INTERIOR DEL PERÚ



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

****AGLOMERACION AREQUIPA****
















****AGLOMERACION TRUJILLO****








******AGLOMERACION CHICLAYO******


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*AGLOMERACIONES EN TRUJILLO*


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

estan bacanes las fotos pon mas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya no tengo mas, pucha pero tenia unas aglomeraciones malditas de la Av Larco pero formatearon mi PC y se perdieron.  Haber si otros tendran? pongan pesh


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo estado en las 3 ciudades.Creo que la que tiene menos trafico y desorden es Arequipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pensé que iba a ver imágenes de Barrios populares aglomerados o alguna panorámica de éstos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

que pongan de piura que no tengo


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

yo tambien pensaban q hban a poner fotos de las zonas marginalesw de la ciudad.. pero pensandolo bien.. NO kiero ver esas fotos..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> yo estado en las 3 ciudades.Creo que la que tiene menos trafico y desorden es Arequipa.


Creo que el parque automotor de Trujillo es mas grande que el de Arequipa, asi yo escuhe, alguien que ratifique esta info o la deseche. pero con fundamento pss


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Creo que el parque automotor de Trujillo es mas grande que el de Arequipa, asi yo escuhe, alguien que ratifique esta info o la deseche. pero con fundamento pss


Las series llenas o casi llenas de placas de rodaje en Trujillo son:
AD, BD, CD, MD, PD, QD, SD, RD, UD, WD, ZD.
En Arequipa son:
AH, BH, CH, DH, EH, FH, MH, PH, OH, QH, SH, RH, UH, WH.

Al grupo de Trujillo tendríamos que agregar la gran cantidad de vehículos que tienen placas de Lima (los que tienen placas amarillas y azules). En Arequipa también debe haber vehículos con placas de Lima, pero deben ser menor por la distancia que hay entre ambas ciudades.
Pero igual creo que en Arequipa hay más autos.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Se ve un poco desordenado, sobre todo Arequipa, aunque es muy bella.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

son algo peculiar los taxis arequipeños con esas farolas tan grandes jejeje


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Las series llenas o casi llenas de placas de rodaje en Trujillo son:
> AD, BD, CD, MD, PD, QD, SD, RD, UD, WD, ZD.
> En Arequipa son:
> AH, BH, CH, DH, EH, FH, MH, PH, OH, QH, SH, RH, UH, WH.
> ...


UNA PREGUNTA,EL CARRO DE MI AMIGO TIENE PLACA CON FONDO AMARILLO, ES DIFERNTE AL DE LOS OTROS CARROS QUE TIENE PLACA DE COLOR BLANCO.... ESO SIGNIFICA QUE SU CARRO LO COMPRO EN LIMA?? TE AGRADECERIA QUE ME DIERAS UNA INFO COMPLETA DE ESO.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las ciudades se ven bastante caóticas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El tráfico de Arequipa llegó a un punto q para mí fue insoportable ..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> El tráfico de Arequipa llego a un punto q para mí fue insoportable ..


y eso que el de Lima es horrible...


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

J Block said:


> y eso que el de Lima es horrible...


y el de trujillo tambien 
:baeh3:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> y eso que el de Lima es horrible...



:yes: Sip hay una sobrepoblación de ticos(no sé si será correcta la palabra) sobre todo en el centro q dificultan el tránsito.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> :yes: Sip hay una sobrepoblación de ticos(no sé si será correcta la palabra) sobre todo en el centro q dificultan el tránsito.


Exactamente, las calles del centro deberían ser peatonales, sobretodo Mercaderes, San Francisco y Jerusalén, las cuales son demasiado angostas para soportar tanto tráfico.

El proyecto Corredor Vitrina contempla convertir la avenida Jerusalén en una via peatonal y para transporte público, la cual sería remodelada en su totalidad.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> UNA PREGUNTA,EL CARRO DE MI AMIGO TIENE PLACA CON FONDO AMARILLO, ES DIFERNTE AL DE LOS OTROS CARROS QUE TIENE PLACA DE COLOR BLANCO.... ESO SIGNIFICA QUE SU CARRO LO COMPRO EN LIMA?? TE AGRADECERIA QUE ME DIERAS UNA INFO COMPLETA DE ESO.


A partir del año 97, los autos que se inscriben en Lima y Callao tienen placas amarillas y las camionetas (pick up, suv y panel) placa azul. Esto se debe a que en la región registral Lima se acabaron los códigos de dos letras y 4 números. Por lo tanto, el carro de tu amigo fue registrado en Lima.
En las demás ciudades, como la cantidad de autos no es tan grande, aun quedan codigos de dos letras y cuatro numeros, por ejemplo un carro sedán que se inscribe en Trujillo tendrá placa CD-xxxx.

Cómo se identifica la ciudad de un carro por la placa?

Si la placa es amarilla o azul y tiene tres letras y tres números, este auto fue registrado en Lima a partir del 97.

El carro tiene placa blanca de 2 letras y 4 números:

Si la *SEGUNDA* letra es A (por ejm. B*A*-2521) este auto fue inscrito en Tumbes.
Si la segunda letra es B (por ejm. C*B*-5454) fue inscrito en Piura.
Si es C (por ejm. BC-2121) fue inscrito en Chiclayo.
Si es D (por ejm. CD-5350) fue inscrito en Trujillo.
E es chimbote, H es Arequipa, J es Moquegua, K es Tacna, etc etc.

¿Qué significa la primera letra?

La primera letra indica el tipo de vehículo. Así tenemos que:
A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L. Indican que es un sedán.
M Indica que es moto
P indica que es pick up.
Q indica que es de esas camionetas repatidoras pequeñas
R indica que es suv (camioneta cerrada), combi.
S,T indican que es Station wagon
U = bus de pasajeros
W,X,Y,Z = camion de carga.

Entoces si tenemos la placa CD-4041 sabemos que es un auto sedán inscrito en Trujillo, si tenemos PIK-456 sabemos que es una camioneta pick up inscrita en Lima.

Espero que la explicación este clara. jajajaja


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias perupd.
De mi amigo es AGX4.... y no me acuerdo mas pero es fondo amarillo, pero por que lo registro en Lima si ahi faltan las letras ha eso voy, por que no lo registro en Trujillo??? si el vive aqui.... salvo que el carro lo haya comprado en Lima entonces ahi si tuviera sentido que lo haya registrado en Lima.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Gracias perupd.
> De mi amigo es AGX4.... y no me acuerdo mas pero es fondo amarillo, pero por que lo registro en Lima si ahi faltan las letras ha eso voy, por que no lo registro en Trujillo??? si el vive aqui.... salvo que el carro lo haya comprado en Lima entonces ahi si tuviera sentido que lo haya registrado en Lima.


Seguro que el carro lo compro en Lima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Seguro que el carro lo compro en Lima.


Graxxxx, Osea que la mayoria de carros con placas amarillas deben de haber sido comprados en Lima.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Graxxxx, Osea que la mayoria de carros con placas amarillas deben de haber sido comprados en Lima.


Pueden haber sido comprados en Lima o también son de los que compran reacondicionados en Tacna y los llevan a vender a Lima. La cosa es que todo carro INSCRITO en Lima, desde el 97, tienen placas amarillas y azules.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Pueden haber sido comprados en Lima o también son de los que compran reacondicionados en Tacna y los llevan a vender a Lima. La cosa es que todo carro INSCRITO en Lima, desde el 97, tienen placas amarillas y azules.


Hoy dia cuando fui a votar me percate de las placas y hay muchos carros de placas amarillas pero no vi ni uno azul


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Hoy dia cuando fui a votar me percate de las placas y hay muchos carros de placas amarillas pero no vi ni uno azul


Los azules son las camionetas cerradas, pick up y combi. Inscritas en Lima


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pues hay pocos en Trujillo, Grax por toda la info Perupd. Ahora se reconocer carros gracias a ti jejejeje graxxxx... Oye y los numeros que dicen o a que se refieren.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Pues hay pocos en Trujillo, Grax por toda la info Perupd. Ahora se reconocer carros gracias a ti jejejeje graxxxx... Oye y los numeros que dicen o a que se refieren.


Los números solo complementan la identificación del vehículo.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

disculpen este thread es sobre "aglomeracion en las ciudades mas importantes del interior del perú" y no sobre placas o carros de amigos.
:bash: :bash:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

uyyy Dios mio! que actitud... por poco y no los mandas al paredon para que los fusilen!

Perupd. gracias por aclarar las dudas sobre las placas, tu explicación está muy clara !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

**uyyy Dios mio! que actitud... por poco y no los mandas al paredon para que los fusilen!**

:yes: poco más y ya no se va a poder comentar nada...


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

pacolam said:


> uyyy Dios mio! que actitud... por poco y no los mandas al paredon para que los fusilen!
> 
> Perupd. gracias por aclarar las dudas sobre las placas, tu explicación está muy clara !


es que uno debe se seguir en el thread y tratar de no desviarse por otros temas, menos por temas particulares.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> es que uno debe se seguir en el thread y tratar de no desviarse por otros temas, menos por temas particulares.


Sorryyy  ya no lo vuelvo ha hacer.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ajà!!!! interesante!!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

libidito said:


> Sorryyy  ya no lo vuelvo ha hacer.


 kay: kay: kay:


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bueno esta foto ya la ha visto millón mundo je pero nunca había visto tanto tráfico en toda mi vida y si... Lima no está en el interior de Perú pero esta foto es... Jaja millón tráfico:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

perupd said:


> A partir del año 97, los autos que se inscriben en Lima y Callao tienen placas amarillas y las camionetas (pick up, suv y panel) placa azul. Esto se debe a que en la región registral Lima se acabaron los códigos de dos letras y 4 números. Por lo tanto, el carro de tu amigo fue registrado en Lima.
> En las demás ciudades, como la cantidad de autos no es tan grande, aun quedan codigos de dos letras y cuatro numeros, por ejemplo un carro sedán que se inscribe en Trujillo tendrá placa CD-xxxx.
> 
> Cómo se identifica la ciudad de un carro por la placa?
> ...


hay algo que no entendí, tu dices que solo lima tiene estas lacas de colores o se emiten solo allí xq yo compre una camioneta y me dieron las placas azules pese a estar en Arequipa. De ser así no es mayor el costo lógistico del MTC que teniendo registros para cada ciudad como siempre ha sido? actualmente hay desabastecimiento de placas de rodaje!!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

arequipaperu said:


> hay algo que no entendí, tu dices que solo lima tiene estas lacas de colores o se emiten solo allí xq yo compre una camioneta y me dieron las placas azules pese a estar en Arequipa. De ser así no es mayor el costo lógistico del MTC que teniendo registros para cada ciudad como siempre ha sido? actualmente hay desabastecimiento de placas de rodaje!!!


Fijate en la segunda letra nomás...si tiene una H es placa arequipeña...en el post donde expliqué eso, me falto mencionar que todas las zonas registrales usarán placas amarillas o azules cuando se les acaben las series de dos letras y cuatro números...en el caso de camionetas es posible que por la intensa actividad minera en el sur, alrededor de Arequipa, ya estén usando las placas azules...lo mismo está pasando en Trujillo con la agroindustria...donde ya se volaron la serie P de pick up's


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Yo tambien quiero aglomerarme.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

aglomeraciones....simpatico término.....
e chile se les llama tacos...
jajajajaja


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> aglomeraciones....simpatico término.....
> e chile se les llama tacos...
> jajajajaja


:lol: :lol: Aca yo a la via expresa la llamo "via ESPESA" xD porque es horrible en horas pico :tongue3: hay muchos cuellos de botella hno: Ya deberia tener un nivel mas el trebol con la Javier Prado y mas viaductos en zonas horrendas para que mejore :banana: o sikiera un segundo piso xD a partir del trebol hasta un pokito antes de la Brasil :banana:


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

solo un aporte en arequipa las placas de autos son ah, bh, ch, dh, eh, fh q ya esta a punto de terminar, motos son mh, camionetas pick up son ph y oh las 4x4 son rh y placas azules rha y rhb ,station wagon son sh, sha y th, sha es placa amarilla , custer y omnibuses es uh, camiones es wh y xh,yh y lo que son remolcadores es zh esas son las placas q son de vehiculos inscritos en arequipa


----------

